# What food do you feed?



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Your dog looks awesome and is a credit to the diet you have been feeding to date. Have you considered a raw diet. Takes a bit of time to source but will save you the cooking time. Am not a fan of kibble.


----------



## Beanie'sMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Harleysmum,

Thanks! 

I'm hesitate to feed a raw diet. I understand the cooking time is cut down, but I think you still have to do the research to make sure all vitamins, minerals, etc. are in the food. I'd like to go with a commercial food if possible. I did a ton of research on treats and Nellie gets Zuke's, which is a brand I really like.


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm currently feeding Fromms, I used to feed raw but stopped for much of the same reasons you listed. Good luck.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The Honest Kitchen is great! There is one variety that you add the meat to but the others are complete diets. Many proteins to choose from. Made in a plant in CA that also makes human foods. www.thehonestkitchen.com


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

We love Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison. Bo has a gorgeous coat, never gets ear infections, and has great firm stool. This was the only kibble that we found kept him healthy and his stool firm considering he has a very sensitive stomach.

We also do the 95% mix in's (soft food) from wellness in either beef, turkey, or lamb. He loves it.

We do the Natural Balance Beef Dog food roll and the Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison treats too. Also use the Blue Buffalo Beef Bits (heart shape) for training treats.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella was recently switched to Acana foods. She's been doing well on it so far. But it's made in Canada rather than the US. They use all fresh ingredients that are locally sourced. They also have some limited ingredient options as well.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Orijen or Fromm kibble plus Grandma Lucy's Pureformance freeze dried.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

If money were no object I would feed Dr. Tim's dog food. Even with a kennel full of dogs, I am considering switching from Eukanuba to Dr. Tim. Quality product made in the USA.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We feed Max Acana Wild Prairie. It is made in Canada, is grain free and is fish and chicken based. Max has done very well on it. He has been eating it for over 2 years. He picked it when we did a taste test with 6 different dog foods.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Both my guys eat Nutrisource....


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

We do Fromms kibble, and my boy feels like a stuffed animal -- silky and pretty. We get comments like "did he just have a bath?" No, actually, he just jumped in a lake and rolled in a mud puddle! SO it must be the Fromms.

Also handy when you have a dog like mine who turns up his nose at his kibble flavor every few months. We switch flavors without any digestive upset, which is soooo nice. My dog gets digestive upset from almost everything, so I really appreciate the time Fromms put into this!


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

We use Acana Wild Prairie and Orijen Six fish, both grain free. Everyone always tells us how soft and silky her coat is and she is beautiful.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I feed Orijen and occasionally I'll get a bag of Fromm.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I just started Rindy on Fromm Chicken A La Veg this morning. So far, so good - ! She seemed to think it was tasty so I was happy about that!

Finn eats Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Bison and also NutriSource PureVita Bison. He does best on limited ingredient foods.

Good luck in your food search for Nellie!

P.S. I love her photo! Beautiful girl!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

My golden gets Fromm 4 star and is doing very well on it. My corgi has been on natures variety instincts limited ingredients with good results.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Summit eats Orijen Large Breed Puppy. He loves it and is doing very well on it.


----------



## Beanie'sMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you all! What great advice! Now I'm going to do some research and see if it's better to buy food online or if it's available at any area stores. I really appreciate the input as it's been more than seven years since we've purchased commercial dog food.

And I have to say, each and every Golden in the posts/photos above are absolutely gorgeous! We're lucky to have such wonderful companions!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I feed the following to my dogs:

1. Farmina Natural & Delicious Wild Boar Grain-Free
2. Fromm Four-Star Nutritionals Grain-Free Lamb & Lentil Recipe

These are their main foods, and I'll be adding Farmina Grass-Fed Lamb to their main food list soon.

Below are foods I add in the rotation as well, but not as often as the main food list.

3. ACANA Pacifica Regional Formula Grain-Free
4. ACANA Grasslands Regional Formula Grain-Free
5. Orijen Regional Red Grain-Free
6. Orijen 6 Fish Grain-Free Formula

I'm going to try ACANA pork line, and Merrick Grain-Free Real Duck + Sweet Potato Recipe too. These will be added to change things up, and keep my dogs with a wide amount of options to eat. 

So far I have no issues with their meals and food. They have yet to get bored at meal time. 

Oh, I do add some topper wet foods every night. 

1. Nature's Logic Rabbit Recipe Canned Dog Food
2. Nature's Logic Lamb Recipe Canned Dog Food
3. Nature's Logic Duck & Salmon Recipe Canned Dog
4. Kirkland Signature Nature’s Domain Canned Dog Food - From Costco


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

I have loved Fromm since Aiden was a puppy! He is about 8 months and his growing coat is so soft and shiny. The ingredients lists of all Fromm Foods have always made me happy. I cringe when I look at many other dog food ingredient lists. 

There are a lot of options in the Fromm Four-Star (more than 10 different "flavors").


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

Aiden's Mom said:


> I have loved Fromm since Aiden was a puppy! He is about 8 months and his growing coat is so soft and shiny. The ingredients lists of all Fromm Foods have always made me happy. I cringe when I look at many other dog food ingredient lists.
> 
> There are a lot of options in the Fromm Four-Star (more than 10 different "flavors").
> 
> ...


----------



## Aiden's Mom (Aug 27, 2014)

Susabelle said:


> We have Bonnie on the Large Breed Puppy, what else do you use?


Same as you! We were using Fromm Large Breed Puppy (the blue bag) and we're switching to Adult Large Breed Gold (green bag). I will probably see if he likes any of the Four-Star Fromm and switch inbetween them to give him a little variety once he's a bit older, lol.


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

Aiden's Mom said:


> Same as you! We were using Fromm Large Breed Puppy (the blue bag) and we're switching to Adult Large Breed Gold (green bag). I will probably see if he likes any of the Four-Star Fromm and switch inbetween them to give him a little variety once he's a bit older, lol.


We are in the process of switching our Ava over to their senior dog formula, she seems to like it an we are not having any problem with the transition. She was my delicate tummy dog... I'm very impressed with the company itself. I'm not familiar on how a Golden's coat is supposed to feel, but Bonnie's seems to have gotten softer when we moved her over to Fromm's. Of course she was so soft already, I didn't think that was possible! LOL


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I use Acana Pacifica (grain free) with all three dogs (lab, GR and yorkie). All are doing very well on it and have lovely coats, clear eyes and no ear problems.


----------



## Beanie'sMom (Jul 7, 2007)

We're in an area where I can't find a store that sells Fromm's, Orijen, Acana or Dr. Tim's. I'm looking online for the best deals. I'm leaning toward Dr. Tim's because it seems to be a bit less expensive, but still has very good reviews and ingredients. Do most people order off of Chewy.com or dogfooddirect.com? The prices are about the same -- $52 for 30 lbs. The Orijen/Acana is about $60 for the same size.

Also, when I transition, my plan is to do a slow progression of the new food mixed with the old so that eventually it will be 95% new and 5% old. But I'm not sure how Nellie will take to kibble because she's been eating the "stew" I make. I'm going to get a 5 lb. bag to start to see how she likes it.


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

When looking at the price don't forget to look at how many calories per cup. A more expensive brand may actually be the same cost to feed. Brand A might have 400 calories brand B might be 500 and you would give less of the higher calorie food. 

Just food for thought


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

I feed my boy Purina pro-plan, all life stages, 30/20 performance, chicken. 

His breeder started the pups out with the same type just at 28/18, sport, I moved him at about 7 months to 30/20.

He is 8 1/2 months old now and is around 70-75 pounds, very nice coat for a 8 month old, perfect stool, no skin issues.


----------



## b10mac (Mar 23, 2012)

Miles eats Fromm's classic Adult (purple bag). I transitioned him from Pro Plan lg breed puppy when he was about 5 months. He loves it! After this bag is finished I may try a bag from the Four Star line to give him some variety.


----------

